# Small Blood Angels for sale only



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

This was supposed to be the start of 1000 pts of Blood Angels but money became tough and with a horde of Orks to work on still, I don't think I'll get around to these guys.

Sorry about the various quality of photos, just using what I already have lying around. These models are in various stages of painting, so bear with me. Please read notes made after listing.

Have:
10 Assault Marines (5 fully painted, 5 partially painted)
5 Devastators (1 Bolter, 4 Missile Launchers, Bolter/1 ML painted, 3 primed)
9 Death Company (pieced together with extra bits, 3 painted, 2 partially painted, 2 primed, 2 need priming)
1 Chaplain (pieced together, painted)
1 "Dark Angels" Sergeant (partially painted like Blood Angels, still has iconography) 
Bits to make 5 more Assault Marines (need legs)
Blood Angels Codex
2 foam Sabol trays for transport (1 in.)

Want:
$50 shipped/paypal'd
Not parting anything except for good MONEY offers













Only $50 for all of this and that includes shipping and paypal fees! PM/email preferred, can't guarantee responses to posts.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh  This actually makes me really sad! Why would you abandon blood angels? Ugh. Also why not just ebay, you're almost guaranteed to make closer to $100 if not more.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This does seem insanely cheap. I have little interest in Blood Angels but i'd consider buying it if i lived in the US!


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> Oh  This actually makes me really sad! Why would you abandon blood angels? Ugh. Also why not just ebay, you're almost guaranteed to make closer to $100 if not more.


I have Grey Knights and Orks. Don't have a need for a third army. And money is tight right now. I might consider Ebay but I'd rather the people with the least to spend/don't scour Ebay have a chance at this deal first.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

This is all still available. Previous deal fell through so if you want to pick these up quick, PM me and I can get them out this week


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Still got these. Had a few people contact me but no one has committed.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Someone take these off my hands so I can finish Christmas shopping


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

What better gift to give a hobbyist than a great base for an army to build on (an HQ and Troops with a bit of Heavy Support) + A codex for $50 WITH FEES COVERED?!


----------



## MPOSullivan (Dec 8, 2013)

PMed.


----------

